# Open Workbench Logic Analyzer Software



## Phishfry (Jan 31, 2018)

I bought a cheap Logic Analyzer and I am wondering what software I could use with it.
http://logicsniffer.gadgetfactory.net/

I have found science/pulseview but I wonder if there are others?


----------

